# detailers



## beemer123 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,
Newbie here, any detailers in south of scotland please?
Thanks
Murray.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867 try that :thumb:

am in lanarkshire if that helps


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm in Northumberland chap. Not sure how close you define south scotland though!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OI!!! Geett orrfff my laaand lol


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

You're miles away you monkey.


----------



## beemer123 (Jun 2, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks all


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> OI!!! Geett orrfff my laaand lol


i concur! hahaha


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sandro said:


> i concur! hahaha


:thumb:


----------



## beemer123 (Jun 2, 2008)

*hi*

hi Sandro,
I am in Troon


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Troon, we were down west kilbride few months back nice place.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Troon is way out of my area. Borders, yes, Troon, no.


----------



## beemer123 (Jun 2, 2008)

*far*

yes a bit far


----------



## beemer123 (Jun 2, 2008)

*ayrshire*

who is nearest detailer to ayr?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fire me an email Graham(@)customdetailers.co.uk let me know what you are exactly wanting/ expecting 

Travelling down to ayrshire aint a problem been down so many times its actually a nice drive.

Graham


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Were you at Stuart Ross' place doing his ferrari's Graham?


----------

